# Autumn & Winter in your city



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Show us the *Autumn & Winter* in your city in this thread!


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Autumn in Buenos Aires, Argentina*





The urban planning of the cities of Argentina grew far beyond the architecture onto the landscape designs. The father of the parks in the country was Carlos Thays. In Buenos Aires, Autumn must be probably the best time of the year to watch this in person. Thays planned a whole complex system of colours throughout the year where the trees change their foliage, resulting in amazing yellow streets on autumn (even red in some neighborhoods).


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

More of Buenos Aires:


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Vancouver *


Autumn Color @ Vancouver by chun @ beijing, on Flickr


vancouver in autumn by juan rostworowski, on Flickr


Autumn splendour in Vancouver by Peggy Reimchen, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Autumn in the Dolomites


Val di Funes - Dolomiti by Beppe, on Flickr


Alpe di Siusi in autumn afternoon light by Hans Kruse, on Flickr


Backup by Max Rive - Photo Tours, on Flickr


Tales of Dolomites by Alexander Kitsenko, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

More on Buenos Aires:


----------



## whoareyou123 (Jun 20, 2016)

the photos are beautiful too many have come to thank you for sharing yourselves


----------



## ivellios (Mar 16, 2016)

*Kraków, Poland*

Autumn









Winter


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Our autumns and winters are usually the same: wind and rain, sometimes a bit of cold and snow in the winter.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Winter in Buenos Aires, Argentina*





The urban planning of the cities of Argentina grew far beyond the architecture onto the landscape designs. The father of the parks in the country was Carlos Thays. In Buenos Aires, Autumn must be probably the best time of the year to watch this in person. Thays planned a whole complex system of colours throughout the year where the trees change their foliage, resulting in amazing yellow streets on autumn (even red in some neighborhoods).


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## PellicanoItalico (Jul 23, 2016)

Amazing photos guys :cheers:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Morning colours in autumn in Rotterdam:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Fog in the morning, also typical for autumn:


----------



## Copperknickers (May 15, 2011)

Glasgow, Scotland









http://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/02392/Glasgow_2392281k.jpg









http://cdn.c.photoshelter.com/img-get/I0000DNOHIf0hCUQ/s/860/860/Glasgow-University-2.jpg









http://www.discoveryscotland.com/wp-









http://ichef-1.bbci.co.uk/news/624/media/images/80330000/jpg/_80330573_phonebox.jpg









https://images.bigcartel.com/produc...pture-8.png?auto=format&fit=max&h=1200&w=1200


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Next page ->


----------

